# Santa Maria Tri-Tip



## Bzimpf (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey all - 

I haven't seem much on Santa-Maria Tri-Tip rubs. When I lived in Northern California it was always a fun trip to drive down to Santa Maria and eat some at the source.

The closest I've found online is:

1 Tbsp Kosher salt.
1 Tbsp finely ground black pepper.
1 Tbsp garlic powder.
1 Tbsp onion powder.
1 teaspoon cayenne.
1 Tbsp dried oregano.
1 teaspoon dry rosemary (or fresh, finely minced)
1/2 teaspoon dry sage.
Does anyone have any alternatives they could share?

Thanks


----------



## old golfer guy (Apr 21, 2018)

I do almost the same thing but add some paprika. I will smoke for about 90 min. then either put in Sous Vide for 2 hrs or freeze and S. V. when needed. Works really good when we are RVing for a group of 12 to 40.


----------



## smokedout13 (May 9, 2018)

How do you reheat from frozen? What temp do you take them to before freezing?


----------



## old golfer guy (May 12, 2018)

13, most of the time I defrost before I S.V. I cook at 128 for about 90 mins. then sear on the grill. If you wanted to S. V. frozen I think you should add at least 30 mins. but you could hold it for at least 3 hrs in the water bath.


----------



## flatbroke (May 19, 2018)

I only use salt and pepper, sometimes granulated garlic  on Tri-tip. Most of the local BBQ guys use it too. Mansmith seasoning is pretty good also on them.  Salt and pepper does the trick though.


----------



## noboundaries (May 19, 2018)

I have a couple of SM TT rub recipes. One is exactly like the OP's above, but also includes a tablespoon of baker's sugar.

Here's the second one I have on file that I found online. I kind of switch back and forth between the two depending what I have on hand.

Ingredients
1 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 tsp celery salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp dried dill
1/4 tsp dried sage


----------

